# Could it be the BIGGEST belly ever???



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 15, 2006)

Thought that would get your attention!

I have updated over 100 Pics in my group from our trip down to Souther California. I have been told I have the biggest belly on the net....so you might wanna come and check it out for yourself...you be the judge!  

If you are not yet a member of my group.....I am picky. Read the home page and make sure you have your yahoo profile filled out to include age (must be over 18...nekkid pics), gender (just cuz Im nosy, haha) and Location(which can be as general as a continent)

Some of these pics were taken in the begining of the trip when I was 530 and some where taken at the end of the trip when I was 550 (or more-my scale is not travel sized,lol) It was a 10 day trip that was full of lazing around the Wyndham Hotel and eating very good food. The breakfast buffet was DELISH!

Be patient if the images are scrambled...Im popular I did try to wait a couple of days before posting here so most of the scrambling would be over.

ENJOY!!!!

(I would post a preview pic, but they are all watermarked with my group addy and I think thats a no-no here)


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome Belly..... I love it!!! :-D Wish I could rub and kiss that belly and feed you chocolates...


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 15, 2006)

one of the best belly .. I ever see in my whole life


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick (Sep 15, 2006)

It's definitely quite the massive tummy  it looks like its in dire need of a rubdown


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 15, 2006)

Is that the folder of which you speak? Kool to have my cartoon art enveloping your famous belly!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanx you guys!

Actually Ned...I posted 100+ new pics....in the Everyday Folder, which is all new and then I posted SEVERAL pics in the Nude folder There was only 1 pic in that folder, now there are 80 something. 

I must say how funny it is even though I have been 100% upfront about my anal retentivness about profiles...I have had to turn away more than half of the applicants. Maybe Im being bitchy. Im a free model...its my right to be bitchy, lol. 

If you are confused about how to fix your profile...go here http://profiles.yahoo.com/ And put your yahoo ID at the end with no spaces. Edit it and yer all good. 

I promise Im worth it if you love SSBBW's....with big bellies.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 15, 2006)

Here ya go Ned. Betty Boop on my belly I had to search for a photo we hadn't watermarked for group use...I found one...but I have no make up on and am not very cute in this one Owell!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 15, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Here ya go Ned. Betty Boop on my belly I had to search for a photo we hadn't watermarked for group use...I found one...but I have no make up on and am not very cute in this one Owell!




you look so hot and delicious :wubu: 

love your belly...and you have one of the prettiest faces as well :wubu: 

thanks hun for sharing


----------



## dreamer72fem (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice pic....I SOOO want a pair of blue camo pants like that. 
Stacey


----------



## Weejee (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice Pic! I so want a big belly like that!


----------



## lemmink (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm glad I made the cut.


----------



## UberAris (Sep 16, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Nice pic....I SOOO want a pair of blue camo pants like that.
> Stacey



WOO!!! Big gal's in blue camo!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2006)

Not very cute?? Get outta here, I wanna squeeze you and give you a rasberry. You are SO cute in this photo, and I'm coveting the camo pants and boop T.




BigBellySSBBW said:


> Here ya go Ned. Betty Boop on my belly I had to search for a photo we hadn't watermarked for group use...I found one...but I have no make up on and am not very cute in this one Owell!


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 17, 2006)

That is a cute photo enough to make me turn purple while smiling back.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 17, 2006)

I sent in a join request, but I haven't gotten any confirmation email.

Was I supposed to include name, age, and location IN the request? >.>


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 17, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I sent in a join request, but I haven't gotten any confirmation email.
> 
> Was I supposed to include name, age, and location IN the request? >.>



no=) as long as it is in you PROFILE....you should have been admitted. I just let a crap load of people in, but I also just denied a crap load of people. If you need help with your profile....tell me you yahoo ID and Ill tell you how to fix it.


----------



## ssbbwlover (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow finally are you back. You been one of those "lost" girls like Carolyn,Kelligrl. Saw some nice photos of you when i was new to the ssbbw/bbw world around 5 years ago since then you been number 1 for me:bow: And it dosent look like your belly has diseapaired eather:wubu:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 17, 2006)

ssbbwlover said:


> Wow finally are you back. You been one of those "lost" girls like Carolyn,Kelligrl. Saw some nice photos of you when i was new to the ssbbw/bbw world around 5 years ago since then you been number 1 for me:bow: And it dosent look like your belly has diseapaired eather:wubu:





awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Yeah my man was a fan from way back when too. He got sad when he lost me...but through his cunning ways...found me again...he actually inspired me to take modeling back up...so here I am Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 18, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> no=) as long as it is in you PROFILE....you should have been admitted. I just let a crap load of people in, but I also just denied a crap load of people. If you need help with your profile....tell me you yahoo ID and Ill tell you how to fix it.


My yahoo ID is sarlis4fr


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 18, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> My yahoo ID is sarlis4fr




Ok...go here http://profiles.yahoo.com/sarlis4fr thats your profile. Go there while SIGNED IN....then click edit profile or some jazz....age, location and gender will get you in


----------



## dan (Sep 19, 2006)

I do believe you have the largest belly I have ever seen . Thanks for the group..


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 19, 2006)

dan said:


> I do believe you have the largest belly I have ever seen . Thanks for the group..




heh, told ya so and You're Welcome


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 19, 2006)

Just glad to see your self-love and confidence grow so strong. Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## altered states (Sep 21, 2006)

Get your profiles in order, folks - this group is worth it. BB is super cute with an extraodinary body. I especially like the "every day" shots. Sometimes these are sexier than the sexy shots without even trying.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the great posts!! We've certainly been kept busy trying to keep on top of all the applications!! There's been about 200 new members this week, and thats only the 30% who filled out their profiles!! Remember, you need your asl on your profile to get in  

Fatchicksrockuk

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bigbellyssbbw


----------



## love dubh (Sep 22, 2006)

BB,

You don't find the lip piercing intrusive? I had a labret and a side-lip...and they bothered the fuck out of me! I had to remove them. Waa. They interferred with making out and eating. 

Maybe I just suck.


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Sep 22, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> BB,
> 
> You don't find the lip piercing intrusive? I had a labret and a side-lip...and they bothered the fuck out of me! I had to remove them. Waa. They interferred with making out and eating.
> 
> Maybe I just suck.



You don't suck. 
No offense to anyone, but I know so many people with lip piercings... not to mention every other facial possibility. It might have been a little interesting to kiss with at first, but it does get in the way.


----------



## Emma (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't even notice my lip piercing anymore. It's just a part of me now. 


Bigbellyssbbw: If you need some help looking through the profiles give me a shout. I've got sod all life and I'm willing to help ya!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 22, 2006)

I've wanted a Monroe since forever. I see people with them and sometimes they look great. Then I've seen others and it looks like they have something stuck on their face. Same goes for other facial piercings. Some people look good in them and then others all you can see is this thing on them.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 22, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've wanted a Monroe since forever. I see people with them and sometimes they look great. Then I've seen others and it looks like they have something stuck on their face. Same goes for other facial piercings. Some people look good in them and then others all you can see is this thing on them.


I usually wind up being too distracted by someone looking like they lost a fight with a tool kit to notice much else about somebody with a facial piercing. Usually.


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (Sep 22, 2006)

You are wonderful...as you never been so much..!!!The belly is huge,great and...so soft...kisses on it


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 23, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> BB,
> 
> You don't find the lip piercing intrusive? I had a labret and a side-lip...and they bothered the fuck out of me! I had to remove them. Waa. They interferred with making out and eating.
> 
> Maybe I just suck.




I had my labret done and it drove me nuts. I didnt like the clanking on my teeth and the constant rubbing on my gums.....and with kissing sometimes it got pushed in and hurt my gums. My lip piercings now are superficial...meaning the are not oral piercings. The go through the bottom of my lip and come straight up through the top....none of it, the piercing or jewlery, is inside my mouth. When and kiss...and do other things...I do not notice them...and I dont think Mike does either. I didnt get them for kissing....or for anything else, lol. I got them because I wanted them  I want shorter barbells for them but right now they are not in the budget


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 23, 2006)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> You don't suck.
> No offense to anyone, but I know so many people with lip piercings... not to mention every other facial possibility. It might have been a little interesting to kiss with at first, but it does get in the way.




The lip piercings I have are incredibally rare...they didnt even have a name for it at the piercing shop. The dont get in the way at all...not even a little bit I could see how the rings would get in the way but since mine are barbells....they dont interfere at all...and I forget I have them a lot.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 23, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't even notice my lip piercing anymore. It's just a part of me now.



haha...applications for the group are slowing down, lol. One day we have 54 or some such, lol...too funny. I typically make mike sort through them all...but once in a while I approve and deny people

As far as piercings...Im going to get more. I want small silver studs in each nostril, I want jewlery for my septum which is already pierced, I want an industrial, and the little thing in my ear...I forget what its called at the moment, lol. I like looking like I lost the fight with a nail gun, lol...I like it and my man likes it...and those are the only 2 opinions I care about, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 23, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've wanted a Monroe since forever. I see people with them and sometimes they look great. Then I've seen others and it looks like they have something stuck on their face. Same goes for other facial piercings. Some people look good in them and then others all you can see is this thing on them.



My sister got her monroe the same time I got my fangs. It looks ok on her...she is hella white.....whiter than me, lol, and she got a very very small ligth pink one...you can barley see it. Any more obvious and I dont think it would look good on her.

A monroe looks different on people based on face shape...skin tone and placement of the piercing. I would look 100% retarded with one, lol, and I know this...therefore I will never have one, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 23, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> I usually wind up being too distracted by someone looking like they lost a fight with a tool kit to notice much else about somebody with a facial piercing. Usually.




Haha....I let the tool kit have its way with me...and I love it!!!!

Somebody once told me my body is a temple. I told them I am just decorating my temple with a personal touch


----------



## love dubh (Sep 24, 2006)

I watched my friend get an Industrial; nearly punched the piercerguy, Todd. I want to get one...but am scared from witnessing the procedure!

How much did your Piercing That Shall Not Be Named cost? And why did you ask for it, speficially?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 24, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I watched my friend get an Industrial; nearly punched the piercerguy, Todd. I want to get one...but am scared from witnessing the procedure!
> 
> How much did your Piercing That Shall Not Be Named cost? And why did you ask for it, speficially?




haha...it costs $108 for both including jewlery.....I just had a vision....Im really into piercings.....and I was sitting one night with an ink pin in my hand and just kinda drew them in....and I stared at them for hours on end....the next day I went and got them done....but I had to explain and draw for the piercer, lol.

I know an industrial is going to hurt like a bitch......I have a hole in my left cartlige and I have pierced my own nostril 2 times, lol.....it HURTS!!!! And my spetum...dear God...that was the most painful ever. So yeah, I know its gunna hurt....but it sure does look bad ass


----------



## Chode McBlob (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice. So, how many inches around is that BIG belly of your?


----------



## SnowWolf (Oct 10, 2006)

its definitely a beautiful belly...but I think Fatchick Patti might have you by just a little bit...but yours is awesome too


----------

